# Friendly Reminder



## dankun

Hi

I am having difficulty translating *Friendly Reminder* into Korean.
I considered [] for *Reminder* but all these Korean words have the meaning of notification but not of reminding something. *Friendly *is another hurdle that I cannot think of any suitable Korean word for it.

Can someone please help?


----------



## dankun

For some reason I'm getting an error posting Korean words...
[] = 독촉장, 통지, 통보, 공지, 알림


----------



## Dunno Jack

dankun said:


> Hi
> 
> I am having difficulty translating *Friendly Reminder* into Korean.
> I considered [] for *Reminder* but all these Korean words have the meaning of notification but not of reminding something. *Friendly *is another hurdle that I cannot think of any suitable Korean word for it.
> 
> Can someone please help?



Hi,

다정한 독촉 is one possible word-for-word translation of "friendly reminder".
I'm sure there are other, better combinations.
But - what are you going to use it for?
It's not a case where direct word for word translation works.
You don't see a reminder message in the form of 다정한 독촉 (or its variations) on your cable bill.
If a friend says that, I would find it charming and creative but on formal correspondence, it would sound rather stilted.
Again, I don't know how this fits in your full context but FYI, "다시 한번 말씀드립니다" ("I'm telling you one more time" - polite, friendly speech mode) is one I'm used the most.

Basically, we need the context in order to really help you.


----------



## dankun

Let's assume two examples.

Example 1) "This is a friendly reminder that your invoice 1234 is due next week on Friday."
Example 2) "Just a friendly reminder – if you are able to attend the meeting, please register by COB this Friday 19 August."

What would be a good Korean phrase for *friendly reminder* in above examples?


----------



## Dunno Jack

dankun said:


> Example 1) "This is a friendly reminder that your invoice 1234 is due next week on Friday."



청구서 번호 1234의 납기일이 다음 주 금요일임을 상기시켜 드립니다.



dankun said:


> Example 2) "Just a friendly reminder – if you are able to attend the meeting, please register by COB this Friday 19 August."



상기시켜 드립니다 - 미팅에 참가하실 예정이시면 8월 19일 금요일, 업무종료 전까지 등록해주세요.

In both cases, no mention of 'friendly reminder' in an adj+noun format.
Instead it's "Please let us remind you ~" said in a polite tone, i.e. the friendliness manifests in the message itself rather than being used as the title.
"friendly reminder" doesn't have a direct Korean counterpart.
You can definitely make one but it would sound unfamiliar.


----------



## grimbergen

I agree with Dunno Jack. We don't have the exact equivalence of "a friendly reminder." As Dunno said "상기시켜 드립니다" is a very formal way to convey the meaning of "a friendly reminder." I think "미리 알려드립니다" can be an alternative, which is written in plain Korean, but it is wildely used. If you are saying this to your customer, you can say "고객님께 미리 알려드립니다." We also have a word "공지사항" or "공지," which means "Notice," but I think this is not the best word to give a notice to your customer.

This is an interesting question because I think there is a cultural difference that plays in this phrase. Compared to English, I think in Korean the word "friendly" is not often used unless we are talking about the relationship or describing someone's personality. I think in English, there is a tendency to express things in a more friendly manner whereas in Korean, phrases are expressed more politely.


----------



## Dunno Jack

I forgot about 공지사항! I do see that a lot.

I find this phrase interesting too. This feels like a distinctively English-y expression. 

If I say 친절한 공지, 다정한 알림, 상냥한 독촉장, it would be taken as a joke.
It's also likely that these phrases could be taken as underhanded threats.
I've never seen a reminder that's genuinely friendly in nature. 
So combining "reminder" with "friendly" gives me passive-aggressive vibes.


----------



## dankun

After much thought I went with "알려드립니다". I think it gives similar politeness and feeling.
Thank you so much for all your responses!


----------



## Dunno Jack

알려드립니다 is great! It's way better than anything I've mentioned.
And it sounds very friendly too.


----------

